# Minecraft zu wenig FPS?!



## Nick-MLR (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo PCGAMESHARDWARE Forum ich habe folgendes Problem,

erstmal vorab mein PC Specs:

i7 2600k @4.2GHz
MSI z77a-g45 gaming
Sapphire Pulse RX580
16Gb DDR3 Ram 

So jetzt zu meinem Problem wenn ich Minecraft spiele habe ich allgemein nur so im Durschnitt 80-100FPS was ja eigentlich schon mal grundsätzlich nicht sein kann.
Wenn ich jetzt aber mit Shader spielen möchte habe ich selbst mit Lite Shadern nur 30Fps und es gibt genug YouTube Videos mit schlechtern PC die 80-100FPS haben.
Ich habe dieses FPS Problem allerdings nur in Minecraft wenn ich z.B Battlefield 1 spiele habe ich auf High im Durschnitt 70-80FPS. 
Hat vlt. irgendjemand auch das Problem oder weiß eine Lösung?? 
Danke schon Mal im vorraus


----------



## spidermanx (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo 

hast du schon mal versucht deinem Minecraft mehr Arbeitsspeicher zu zuweisen siehe Video :   YouTube 


Lg


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. Oktober 2017)

Hast du Optifine (link) installiert? Minecraft an sich benutzt nämlich so gut wie keine Threads


----------



## Nick-MLR (23. Oktober 2017)

Ja hab ich hat 7800mb zur Verfügung


----------



## Nick-MLR (23. Oktober 2017)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Hast du Optifine (link) installiert? Minecraft an sich benutzt nämlich so gut wie keine Threads



Ja hab ich auch installiert


----------



## Guru4GPU (23. Oktober 2017)

Nick-MLR schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch installiert



Also dann hast du entweder ein paar Einstellungen zu hoch (Sichtweite in Chunks?) oder deine Version von Minecraft hat ein Problem, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären ...

Mein Pc hat gerade einen Pentium G4560, eine GeForce 9800GT und 8GB RAM, und ich bin dauernd im GPU Limit (75-120FPS draußen, 200-500 in einer Höhle) 

Kannst du vielleicht mal ein paar Screenshots von deinen Einstellungen machen?


----------



## Nick-MLR (24. Oktober 2017)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Also dann hast du entweder ein paar Einstellungen zu hoch (Sichtweite in Chunks?) oder deine Version von Minecraft hat ein Problem, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären ...
> 
> Mein Pc hat gerade einen Pentium G4560, eine GeForce 9800GT und 8GB RAM, und ich bin dauernd im GPU Limit (75-120FPS draußen, 200-500 in einer Höhle)
> 
> Kannst du vielleicht mal ein paar Screenshots von deinen Einstellungen machen?



Einstellungen kann ich dir sagen: 
12chunks Sichtweite 
Graphics: Fast 
Keine kantenglätung 
Und sonst schon alles was ging mal ausgeschaltet hat alles nix groß geholfen. 
Ich probiere mal ne ander Version Spiel immer auf der 1.11.2 vlt. Gehen ja ältere oder neuere besser mal gucken.


----------



## _daveee_ (2. November 2017)

Nur mal so ne blöde Frage: Hast du vielleicht die FPS in den Einstellungen limitiert? Oder hast du V-Sync an in MC?


----------

